
Show HN: A chrome extension that flags “no delivery” items on amazon sites - emurph55
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/amazon-shipping-filter/alfkindkahgpcihepceidgnbpolhhmmk
======
emurph55
Can be quite useful if you are using an amazon site that isn't based in your
own country (e.g: Canadians using amazon.com). You may need to set your
default address to your own country to get correct results.

